# Control DISPLAYSs anodo comun!!!



## Maco1717 (Jun 23, 2006)

hola arriva os enseño el diseño del circuito, he utilizado unos displays anodo comun, esta claro, no? por que el 7447 activa por niveles bajos, entonce, utilice este tipo del displays. entonces para el control de lso displays, utilizo un 74138 como aparece claraemtne en el diagrama, el problema es que este decodificador tambien ativa con niveles bajoa asi que adjunte un inverso 7404 para invertir las salidas y saturar el transistor, se me olvido dibujarlo pero abajo esta el colector, el problemas es que no se por que si le meto vcc al transistor no se satura o por lo menos no me activa el display, pruebo conectar el display directamente a vcc y si se enciende, no se que pasa. probado saturar el pnp directamente con vcc sin el inversor y todo eso, y no me va tampoco, no se que peuda ser, alguna sugerencia, no se si es que tengo el transistor al reves u que!!!.
graicas de antemano.

PD: no me acurdo muy bien, pero creo qe me sale un tension negativa del emisor del transistor.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 23, 2006)

Maco1717 dijo:
			
		

> hola arriva os enseño el diseño del circuito, he utilizado unos displays anodo comun, esta claro, no? por que el 7447 activa por niveles bajos, entonce, utilice este tipo del displays. entonces para el control de lso displays, utilizo un 74138 como aparece claraemtne en el diagrama, el problema es que este decodificador tambien ativa con niveles bajoa asi que adjunte un inverso 7404 para invertir las salidas y saturar el transistor, se me olvido dibujarlo pero abajo esta el colector, el problemas es que no se por que si le meto vcc al transistor no se satura o por lo menos no me activa el display, pruebo conectar el display directamente a vcc y si se enciende, no se que pasa. probado saturar el pnp directamente con vcc sin el inversor y todo eso, y no me va tampoco, no se que peuda ser, alguna sugerencia, no se si es que tengo el transistor al reves u que!!!.
> graicas de antemano.
> 
> PD: no me acurdo muy bien, pero creo qe me sale un tension negativa del emisor del transistor.



Hola, la parte del deco 7447 + el display esta bien.
Pero la otra parte que debe de hacer?
Cuando en las entradas de 74138 haya un 111 se ponga en bajo Y6 y sature al transistor?

Si es así y usa un NPN si ocupa inversor + una resistencia, el colector se va a vcc y el emisor al ánodo del display.

Si es PNP no ocupa inversor pues este es el complemento de un NPN lo que se activa en + acá es en -.

Saludos


----------



## Maco1717 (Jun 23, 2006)

Muchas gracias.
lo provare y te dire.
gracias


----------



## Maco1717 (Jun 24, 2006)

Muchas gracias, yo lo he probado y funciona perfecto, pero resulta que tambine tenia los transistores al reves, por que en el datasheet me salia de una forma que me decia que el coletco estaba abajo, pero seguro que era bottom view, jiji.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

Maco1717 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, yo lo he probado y funciona perfecto, pero resulta que tambine tenia los transistores al reves, por que en el datasheet me salia de una forma que me decia que el coletco estaba abajo, pero seguro que era bottom view, jiji.



Hola, me ha pasado lo mismo, es que aveces los diferentes fabricantes cambian la configuración.

Lo mejor es que se compre un multímetro con probador de transistores.

Saludos


----------



## joanalex (Jul 18, 2007)

q onda soy nuevo en este foro y esta chido, en este momento necesito su ayuda urgente para conseguir algun manual de operacion acerca de una display matricial de 5x8 segmentos ojala y me puedan ayudar, lo necesito para saber usarlo en un dispositivo controlado en paralelo para crear una pantalla para mensajes corredizos gracias por su apoyo.


----------

